# [Vulkan] Support de vulkan avec une config optimus ()

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un laptop ASUS avec une configuration optimus (Intel+Nvidia), j'utilise Steam qui fonctionne très bien avec les jeux Opengl v4.x.x.

Par le passé j'avais réussi à faire tourner "Rise of Tomb Raider" qui nécessitait vulkan+bumblebee, mais depuis une mise à jour, je n'arrive plus à le faire fonctionner.

Pour en assurer le support, j'utilisais bumblebee + primus + primus_vk(wrapper pour vulkan), ci joint l'ebuild :

Ebuild primus_vk : https://gist.github.com/48284b136f0162baf6713a2cf442efb4

Patch primus_vk_1.3_gentoo_fix.diff : https://gist.github.com/2f8991537aa4fe4dec718abaa4ecafcd

Emerge --info : https://gist.github.com/f8f35afbe0afbe33f37d805df349526e

Je pense que mon problème est lié a cet ebuild et a ma config multilib. j'ai dabord désinstallé primus_vk et maintenant vulkaninfo me retourne bien que vulkan est supporté avec mon IGP intel :

vulkaninfo : https://gist.github.com/jaypeche/4d7e038443771df942d556a612b58c43

Au lancement de vulkaninfo j'ai cette erreur qui n'est pas bloquante : 

```
dbox2 files # vulkaninfo | gist

ERROR: [Loader Message] Code 0 : libGLX_nvidia.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ERROR: [Loader Message] Code 0 : /usr/lib32/libvulkan_intel.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32

ERROR: [Loader Message] Code 0 : libGLX_nvidia.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Pour le moment j'arrive à lancer DOTA Underlords qui nécessite vulkan mais uniquement avec l'IGP intel.

Je souhaiterais dans l'idéal assurer le support de vulkan avec mon GPU nvidia mais je n'arrive pas à identifier le problème lié à primus_vk et ma config multilib.

Un peu d'aide serait la bienvenue, merçi par avance.   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Est-ce que tu as bien activé le support 32 bit dans ton noyau ?

Est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas un mélange 32/64 bits dans les applications ?

----------

## jaypeche

Bonjour Xavier,

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce que tu as bien activé le support 32 bit dans ton noyau ?

 

Je n'ai pas activé le support 32 bits dans le noyau mais je pense que celui-çi est supporté car steam est une application 32 bits, à vérifier..

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas un mélange 32/64 bits dans les applications ?

 

Pour ne pas me casser la tête avec steam et ses dépendances 32 bits, j'ai compilé mon système avec ce que j'appelle du full multilib (32,64 abi)

J'ai ajouté ceci a mon make.conf : 

# FULL Multilib

ABI_X86="32 64"

Pour le coup pas mal d'applications sont compilées en abi 32 et 64. Penses-tu que cela soit problèmatique ?

Merçi pour ton aide   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Si tu n'as pas activé le support 32 bits dans le noyau, tu ne pourras pas exécuter tes applications 32 bits même si multilib est actif.

----------

## jaypeche

je pense que le support 32bits est supporté, aurais tu une commande qui me permette de m'en assurer ?

Pour info glxpheres64 et glxspheres en 32bits semble fonctionner.

```
dbox2 jay # glxspheres

Polygons in scene: 62464 (61 spheres * 1024 polys/spheres)

Visual ID of window: 0x127

Context is Direct

OpenGL Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel(R) HD Graphics 520 (Skylake GT2) x86/MMX/SSE2

60.693945 frames/sec - 63.745636 Mpixels/sec

```

----------

